# A COUPLE PHOTOSHOP designs............



## oldnavy170 (Jul 4, 2007)

I have been teaching myself photoshop.  Here are a few design type photos I have done.  Well I should mention that the actual background photo is not mine just a free graphic I used........


----------



## Alpha (Jul 4, 2007)

You'd be well-served to read some tutorials on blending layers. They'll make your extractions much smoother. For now, they're a bit rough.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 4, 2007)

I did read up about feathering to blend them together but after I was done with erasing my second layer, it wouldn't allow me to select the feather option (not sure why). I am using Photoshop Elements so I know some of what I read on the net is not always for Elements. 

Like I said, I am still learning but any suggestions on blending would be appreciated.


----------



## glaston (Jul 5, 2007)

Another thing you might want to do is read a bit about global lighting.

It basically provides a consistent lighting angle for all the layers that use the layer effect.
Your images don't have that and it makes a big difference when creating composite images like you're doing.


----------



## Nekoism (Jul 9, 2007)

My recommendation would be to avoid using the eraser (I can see the eraser bites on the little girls feet). I suggest using a layer mask on the images you are trying to erase. This allows you erase what you don't need but also allows you to add back in details you do need.

Also don't be afraid to zoom in. In my work I am constantly zooming in to get close then zooming out to make sure it works at 100%.

Oh wait you are using elements... I don't use elements so I don't know if layer masks are available.


----------



## glaston (Jul 10, 2007)

In Photoshop you can open another window of the image and keep it at normal magnification while you zoom in close on the working image.
The 2nd image updates as you edit the 1st to reflect the changes you're making.
It allows you to see what the changes look like at normal size.
In Photoshop you go to window>new document window

Elements is just a stripped down version of Photoshop so it's probably the same.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 13, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> Well I should mention that the actual background photo is not mine just a free graphic I used........


 
You mean you dont have unicorns in your back yard and your daughter doesnt normally float by exploding planets? ;-)

I agree with the others. They are not bad, but they could use some fine tuning in PS. The tools are there, they just require some time and elbow grease. A wacom board helps too, since cleaning up selections with a mouse can be a bit tedious and cumbersome. I try composites like this once in a while, but time is a big factor, so I usually end up getting frustrated and move on to something else. But I have this awesome motorcycle composite I did one time with my brother in it. I took a lot time to refine it. He looks absolutely menacing in it. 

I commend you on your creativity. Keep working at it, my friend. 

NJ


----------

